# Marlin 22 model 990 Problem



## Spring Fever (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Marlin Model 990 22LR it is a semi auto tube fed and when I shoot it cycles properly but it wont shoot the next shell unless I manually pull the slide back and let it go forward. Its almost like the slide from the shell going off is not pushing a hammer back all the way to fire it. Has anybody had this problem? Know how to fix?
Thanks


----------



## Big7 (Feb 8, 2011)

CLEAN IT REAL GOOD!

Check for powder or other "crap" behind the bolt.

Springs would be the next place to look.


----------



## Spring Fever (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I took it apart and cleaned it really good. I inspected all the springs and did not see any thing out of the ordinary. And still only firing one.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it ejecting the previous case with authority?

"Ramming" the next one home?

I'm thinking your chamber may need polishing..

Feel around in there with a plastic or hardwood pick.
Check for pits, burrs, etc..

Lastly, if this is a new thing (problem), try a different brand/lot of cartridges.
Sometimes if something gets missed in QC.. It will, or at least can
need a harder strike from the firing pin to the primer. 

Could be something as simple as that. We hope.
Keep us posted.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 9, 2011)

It might not be going all the way forward into battery - check if you can see how far forward the bolt is next time.  
If your chamber is dirty it may also keep the bolt from closing entirely.
Manually push the bolt forward after the 1st shot and see if it fires then.

What ammo are you using?  If it is a bit weak it may not be blowing the bolt all the way back, then the recoil spring is not fully compressed and has less force on the feed stroke.
Does this gun lock back on empty?  If so load one round only and see if it blows the bolt far enough back to lock or not - that is a good indicator.

First thing to try is a few different types of high velocity ammo - for example my Glock .22 conversion kit won't work with certain brands [Federal,] there is a difference.

Try some CCI minimags or Winchester Super X.


----------



## Spring Fever (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive tried CCI, Winchester, and Remington it does the same with each round. The bolt is going all the way forward, and when it ejects the 1 round shot it throws it out as if always did same force. I took it all back apart and cleaned all the springs and every thing, just to make sure I did not miss anything and just shot it with the same problem. I am going to get my buddies model 60 today and compare to see if there is somthing I am missing and will keep you posted. I will also check the chamber while Im comparing to see.
Thanks


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

It sounds as if you either have a problem with the bolt not going back far enough to cock the hammer or a sear-hammer relationship problem.  (That sounds like my wife has dragged me to one chic flick too many.)  It might be the depth of the notch on the hammer, the engagement edge on the sear, or the sear spring.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 11, 2011)

After you clean it real good, clean it really gooooooood again. Sounds like gunk buildup in the bolt. I take mine down and spray all the metal parts with carb clraner and oil very lightly every couple of boxes of ammo.


----------

